# 2010 MVP Track Time Scedule



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

*2010 MVP Track Time Schedule​*
Good Day All:

MVP Track Time (www.MVPTrackTime.com) is pleased to announce our preliminary 2010 track events.

MVP has again kept pricing the same as the previous year. With the continuing economic news, I hope this reaches you as good news. We aim to bring the best track value to you with more track time at each event for less money.

Below you will find our preliminary 2010 schedule, subject to revision as the year progresses. Look for the addition of more track events throughout 2010. Gift certificates are available.

*April 10 - 11: Putnam Park (Greencastle, IN.) - ***8221;4th Annual Tax Freedom Track Weekend***8221;

June 7: Autobahn Country Club (Joliet, IL) (FULL 3.56 mile track)

August 9: Autobahn Country Club II (Joliet, IL) (FULL 3.56 mile track)

October 23 - 24: Eagles Canyon Raceway (Decatur, TX) -  ***8220;Cars of Northern Aggression***8221; 

November 20 ***8211; 21: Road Atlanta (Braselton, GA) -  ***8220;2nd Annual Flyin***8217; Turkey Trot***8221;  *

Registration (on line or mail in) for all our track events is available at:
http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html​
I hope you***8217;ll _gear up_ for plenty of excitement with MVP Track Time in 2010. Feel free to contact me if you have questions about any of our track events. Happy Motoring!

Mark Pfeffer - MVP Track Time 
www.MVPTrackTime.com 
(314) 249-3770 
[email protected]


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

A quick 2010 schedule update. We have moved our Eagles Canyon track weekend to September 18-19 *AND* added Road America October 16-17. Hope to see you all at the track.

Feff
www.MVPTrackTime.com


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning B-Fest:

I've received a number of e-mails and calls asking about entry fees for MVP Track Time's (www.MVPTrackTime.com) 2010 track events. They are on our web site as well, so no one is _*"surprised"*_. The 2010 dates and entry fees are listed below.

*April 10 - 11: Putnam Park - 
$340-Weekend​$235-Single Day​
June 7: Autobahn Country Club (FULL 3.56 mile track) - $245

August 9: Autobahn Country Club II (FULL 3.56 mile track) - $245

September 18 - 19: Eagles Canyon - 
$325-Weekend​$235-Single Day​
October 16 - 17: Road America 
$375-Weekend​$250-Single Day​
November 20 - 21: Road Atlanta 
$400-Weekend​$250-Single Day​ *

All info and registration is available on our * "Track Day Registration"* page of the web site at:
http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html​
We schedule six, 20-minute run sessions for each of the three run groups daily.

Please feel free to call (314) 249-3770 or e-mail [email protected] if you need more information. All are welcome. Happy Motoring!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Putnam Park is sold out!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning All:

Our June 7th track day at Autobahn Country Club is Sold Out! 

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

August 9th at Autobahn is Sold Out. Hope to see you at Road America October 16-17 or Road Atlanta November 20-21. Happy Motoring!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

We (www.MVPTrackTime.com) are fast approaching 3/4 full for Road America October 16-17. Hope to see you there.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

The Novice run group is full for Road America in October. Call (314) 249-3770 or e-mail [email protected] to get on the Novice reserve list at Road America.

Feff


----------

